

Open letter to Microsoft on specs for obsolete file formats [2012] - yuhong
http://unsustainableideas.wordpress.com/2012/10/22/open-letter-ms-obsolete-formats/

======
yuhong
MS response:
[http://unsustainableideas.wordpress.com/2012/11/26/response-...](http://unsustainableideas.wordpress.com/2012/11/26/response-
open-letter-obsolete-ms-formats/)

